# Alligator hunting info.



## FVR (Jul 21, 2012)

So, let's say I want to take my bow out and hunt gators.  

First,  I need to apply for a permit before July 31st.

Since I have never applied for a gator permit, what are my chances of getting one?

Second, let's say I lucked out and did get a permit.  What do I do now?  Priced out guides and to me, not gonna pay that much for a gator.  

Where do I start?  

Can I hunt them from shore or do I need a boat?  I've seen many tv shows with gators on the shore.

So I sneak up on this un-suspecting 7' gator and put a barbed arrow in him.  My world just got very exciting did it not?

Any info. on gator hunting would be appreciated.  Not saying that I am going to go hunting them this year, but maybe in the future it would be an experience.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 21, 2012)

Your chances for drawing your first through third year are near 0%. A quality zone tag may take you 5 years or more. With the popularity of "Swamp People" and the other silly shows on TV, I have to wonder a great deal what it will do to our quota system for a while....

Gator hunting is a TON of fun but a guided hunt is not always a bad idea. Most inexperienced folks might want to at least talk to a guide to get an idea what it takes to haul in a gator. Shooting a 7 footer is one thing but when they get in the 9'-11' range things get very serious. Most folks know it will be a fight but little do they know that the fight might be measured in hours and require several grown men to get it done. 
Equipment cost is another factor and really should be considered before deciding to go guided or unguided. When you tally up the cost of equipment like a reel (must be the float type- big game series) harpoon, 3-6 days of boat/truck fuel, hotels etc., the cost can add up pretty quick. Remember, you won't be using this equipment but once every 5 years and you won't get another tag for 5 years.
If your goal is a respectable gator (non-trophy) most guides will put you on one in 1-2 days with little difficulty and save you much of the cost listed above and a ton of time. Most guides have private land contacts and or they have prescouted the locations of many gators prior to the season. Either way you decide to go, you are in for the time of your life. 

Take everything you have seen on TV and throw it out the window. That stuff is garbage. Gators have been hunted hard in this state on public waters and a big gator requires skill to get close to. A boat is absolutely needed as you will travel many many miles on most waters to get into bow range of a shooter.  Way to much info to get into here for techniques but if you do draw one day and I can help you in any way, give me a call. I love to talk gator hunting.

Good luck to all the gator hunters this year (don't forget to apply).


----------



## devolve (Jul 21, 2012)

apply in FL. you will get a tag, get a boat bumber and tie on 150' of rope. attach to your harpoon (or bow arrow). get a bangstick, 

its a bunch of fun if you have the right set up. I hunted them a lot when I lived in FL. if you are not set up correctly it is a pain and can be trouble


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 21, 2012)

With a good boat, and a few hours of internet research, you can stick a gator your first night out without a guide.  If you are looking for one over 8', things change quite a bit.  See Jerry's post above.


----------



## FVR (Jul 22, 2012)

So I should start by applying for a tag, knowing that I won't get one.  Do this for a few years until I get drawn.

So now I have to pick an area to apply to, an area that is going to gaurantee that I won't get picked.  Any ideas?


----------



## maymolly (Jul 22, 2012)

Talk to Chris Horsman in Marietta


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 22, 2012)

Frank,

Just apply for a zone that you want to hunt in. A little research on the stats for kill and draw success will tell you where to start. In a year that you know you will not be able to go, simply apply but do not choose a zone and you will still get the preference point.  Important! Some zones have very little public waters so be careful. Zone 4 is a prime example. It is an easier draw but that won't help you if you can't get on the private waters. 
If you want the West side of the state, go with 1, 2 or 3.

Here is a link to the Georgia  alligator zones-  

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...fe/hunting/pdf/quota/ALLIGATOR Hunt Zones.pdf

Take this zone map and lay it out next to a state map and you will be able to see the public water in each zone. Example: Zone 3 contains the Flint river, Lakes Blackshear and Chehaw (sp?) etc. 

Visit gohuntgeorgia.com and search the alligator section for fact sheets on kill and draw success.

Let me know if I can help you with anything.  It is worth the research and work. You can get it done!

Jerry


----------



## FVR (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the help.  I have applied to get my points.  I have a few years to prepare, which is good.  May just have to start on fish and work my way up.

Thanks again,

Frank


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 26, 2012)

Gator hunting is no fun at all and should only be considered if you really have nothing better to do and the idea of floating around a swamp sticking pointy sticks in po`d lizards sounds like a plan


----------



## robert carter (Jul 27, 2012)

If I were gonna shoot a gator I would apply for whatever area big hammock wma is in and hunt one of the several big oxbows in it. The biggest have a place to put in a boat and you have to whack the gators on the head with your fishing pole to get them to leave in the daytime. There is no current to fight like in the river and that is dangerous enough for a beginner without a gator thrashing. They are pest around here .RC


----------



## bacmb (Aug 2, 2012)

Drew tags for my 18 yr old son and myself for zone 8 gator.  Trying to decide whether to go it on our own or try a guide.  I'm sure there's a wide range, but what would one expect to pay for a guided hunt in this zone? Any tips or suggested spots if we try to strike out n our own?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 3, 2012)

I`ll take ya for a tank of gas for the boat and one for the truck. Got all the gear, just wanna go out and play....


----------

